# Nice places to kids for cycling



## parandroid (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Being new to Dubai we thought that Safa park would be a nice place to have the little one do some cycling in, turns out this is now allowed. What a fantastic place Dubai is. 

Anyhow, does anyone know of any places where kids can safely play and enjoy riding bikes? 

Thanks..


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

There's a park in Al Barsha near Al Mawakeb School with a bike path.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Time Out published a few recommendations last week Walk, Jog, Ride Dubai


----------

